# Just found out I will be heading to manasota key in feb



## rmcalhoun (Feb 8, 2006)

I will be there for a week anyone from around there. Hows the surf are there any piers or does any one know any good spots in that area
thanks in advance
rob


----------



## chilehead2 (Jun 20, 2006)

*manasota key*

Feb should be great. ther are 2 jetties and one pier just to the south 15-20 minuts away. Hopefully there will be spanish at the jetties with mangrove snappers, sheepshead trout, and flounder. also, there is a nice park further south of the pier with dune walk overs that would be nice for the whitting and pomps. Not sure Ill take my vacation, but give me a jingle when you come down. also good surf along the key if you are staying in a place with beach access. But please note this is never a destination for surfers (DUDE) unless there's a huricane in the gulf.


----------



## rmcalhoun (Feb 8, 2006)

no I meant surf fishing I could not surf if my life depended on it


----------



## chilehead2 (Jun 20, 2006)

*surffishing on the west coast of Fla. (he-he)*

The reason surfers dont come here and that those that live here all go to the east coast to surf because there is no surf(ing or fishing) here.

I am sure I own the ony fishing rods over 10 feet on the coast but the fishing should be great


----------



## rmcalhoun (Feb 8, 2006)

Well that makes sense. The wifes parents are renting a condo there I had not even checked it out on a map yet. So I guess I dont need to bring the big stuff then. As long as I catch some fish it will all be good 
thanks


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*I wouldnt*

be putting up your big stuff yet....I would go and check on other sites and ask around...also you could drive further south....as for that area. Go to Google Earth....and you can find where you will be staying and what kind of waters are around you.....(It shows everything) you will be able to see the bridges and anything else that might hold fish...Like docks and marinas.....it would be a shame to come down here....and leave something you would need at home.....I wish i could help you more.....But if you have a day to yourselve....make the drive south of you to Sanibel island.....Well known for their big Snooks....(also tarpon on the beach) make the most of that week...and this is the best time of year down here


----------

